# I Really Am a Memorable Person



## Andy M. (Mar 15, 2005)

...so how come I have to log in again every time I return to this site, even though I check off the "Remember me" box????


----------



## middie (Mar 15, 2005)

andy do what i do. when i leave i just close the box. i don't log off. that way i don't have to log back in. see if that works for you.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks, Middie but I never log off either.  I just go on to another site or minimize my browser and do something else.


I don't have this problem with other sites, just this one:-(


----------



## middie (Mar 16, 2005)

wow wierd. wonder why i don't have to log back in but  you do?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 16, 2005)

It's got to be some sort of glitch - will pass it on.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 16, 2005)

kitchenelf:

Thanks for the help!


----------



## MJ (Mar 16, 2005)

Did you try to delete all your cookies? That helps sometimes.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 17, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> Did you try to delete all your cookies? That helps sometimes.


 
MJ:

Deleted all my cookies - no help.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 17, 2005)

Andy - all I can tell you is it happened to me for quite awhile - then one day - poof - it was working.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 19, 2005)

Andy, and anyone else having a problem with this ... your DC log-in information is stored in a "cookie" in your Windows\Cookies directory.

It sounds like you have something set wrong on your computer somewhere that is preventing the "cookie" from being written, or updated. It could be that you have "cookies" turned off, or a security setting in something that needs to be told to allow this site to write cookies .... 

Don't know what you're running .. but this is an idea on where to start looking for a solution to the problem.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 19, 2005)

Michael:


I'll check that out but I have no trouble with the same process at another site.  I'm logged in whenever I go back.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 20, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Andy, and anyone else having a problem with this ... your DC log-in information is stored in a "cookie" in your Windows\Cookies directory.
> 
> It sounds like you have something set wrong on your computer somewhere that is preventing the "cookie" from being written, or updated. It could be that you have "cookies" turned off, or a security setting in something that needs to be told to allow this site to write cookies ....
> 
> Don't know what you're running .. but this is an idea on where to start looking for a solution to the problem.


 
Michael:

I checked and find that I do not have cookies blocked for this site...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 20, 2005)

Okay Andy .... it's starting to sound like a corrupt cookie ... but just to make sure we're on the same page:

1. Are you running a version of Windows - if so what version? Win ME has some problems and does strange things.
2. Are you using Internet Explorer or some other web browser?

If you're running under Windoze and using IE for a web browser .. try this: After you log in .... click the "log out" button, click on "yes" you want to log out and then click on the "return to the page you were viewing" (or words to that effect) link. This might reset the bit in the cookie that handles loged in/out status. Then, log in again - remember to make sure the "remember me" box is checked. Once that is done ... close your web browser. Now, open it again and log onto www.discusscooking.com and you "should" be logged in. 

Let me know if that doesn't work and I'll tell you how to physically remove the DC cookies and start over from scratch.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2005)

Michael:

That didn't work, either.  I have also tried deleting all my cookies and restarting.

I guess I'll have to live with the extra keystrokes.

Thanks a lot for taking the time to help.

Andy


----------

